# Ground 'fingergrooves'; 23 and 35 feel lots better!



## jeffreybehr (Feb 10, 2009)

I bought the mod.35, my 1st-ever pistol, this spring and have shot it a bunch. It has always felt comfortable and handled well, but I got to feeling that my trigger finger was a bit crowded, so I got the Dremel out and rounded the radius of the frame a bit.









It felt LOTS better, so I did the same thing to my mod.23.








Previously this gun was for sale because I couldn't shoot it well enough; now it's my CC gun, as it and 26 cartridges weigh about 5 ounces less than the mod.35 and 28 cartridges. I had previously added Pierce magazine plates to lengthen the grip a bit...








...and this older mod.35 is now quite comfortable to shoot full-power PD loads with.
.


----------



## mako72401 (Jun 15, 2009)

I like the idea, I just hat to take a dremel to any of my pistols, aside from polishing the feed ramp that is.


----------



## jeffreybehr (Feb 10, 2009)

I understand being apprehensive about taking a file to a pistol, and most-probably I wouldn't do it to a steel frame. But this idea had so much merit I couldn't resist. In the pics, I arranged the lite to emphasize the grinding so it could be seen; now when I show someone the grinding, they have to twist the gun about just to see it.

Both of them still feel significantly better than before.


----------

